# October events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 4, 2012)

Recurring Events:

1st Friday (October 5th):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




*Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm





##################################################################################
*Thursday 4th: Sleeveless present: Blastonbury Warm Up*
Starts: 19:00
Door: £5
With:

Nebukadnezza
Living With Disfigurement
The Atrocity Exhibit
Gout





*Friday 5th:Matt Dolphin Album Launch*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £2
With:

Matt Dolphin
Fear of the Forest 




*Saturday 6th: BigStuff Promotions present*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £4
With:

The Enemy
Decadent Few
The Clones
Electric Cocks



Spoiler: promo blurb



The Enemy from Derby formed in 1980. After releasing the single 50 000 Dead on their own 'Tin Tin' label they were immediately signed to 'Fall Out' Records. A classic second wave Punk album followed, 'Gateway To Hell' was released in 1983.Another album followed before the band went their separate ways but they were back with a vengeance at the Rebellion Punk Festival in Blackpool earlier this year with what must be described as a top class performance. It really is a treat to have 'The Enemy' on the bill.

'Decadent Few' were formed from the ashes of 'Youth In Asia' after their split in 1984. An album was recorded but unfortunately never released. Lead singer 'Kay' also went on to sing for 'Radical Dance Faction' (RDF) and then sang for 'The Astronauts'. 'Decadent Few' are back at The Grosvenor.
70's style Punk from 'The Electric Cocks' who formed in 2009. All band members are known on the scene after having played in various other groups including 'Menace', 'Chinese Lungs' and 'Terminal Decline'.Their first gig was at The Grosvenor and their next gig will be at The Grosvenor. They released a split single with 'Dagger Dicks' in 2011.






*Monday 8th: disketteetikette*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £4 advance > http://www.wegottickets.com/event/186300
With:

Sly and the Family Drone
Star Turbine
Zebra Mu
Tristan Burfield
Sindre Bjerga
Back to the Fucking Future
http://www.disketteetikette.tk




*Wednesday 10th: *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5
With:

Kapikaarti    //(80's Finnish hardcore)
Unfixed       //(punk rock n hardcore)
I Love Bugs  //(hardcore)
A.I.D.S.       //(punk rock)
no blurb, no poster

I will add the other ones later on another day if procrastination doesn't win


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 9, 2012)

Is there anything on this Saturday? We're heading down for my boyfriend bday


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Is there anything on this Saturday? We're heading down for my boyfriend bday


There is, I'm trying to get the poster emailed to us and I should have the details up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is Saturday's event

*Saturday 13th: *
Starts: 20:00
Door: £2
With:

Elvers
mystery DJs


click on the poster for a bigger image


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 14, 2012)

what a nice time last night LOVE the grosvenor!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 14, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> what a nice time last night LOVE the grosvenor!


Glad you had a good time, I hope you didn't stay up too late


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2012)

bluergh much batteredness and minimal amounts of sleep... worth it though... not looking fwd to morningshine!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wednesday 17th: Static Shock Gig Volume 33*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £8
With:

D-Clone
Endless Grinning Skulls
Skiplickers
I Like Bugs



Spoiler: full promo blurb



Static Shock Gig Vol 33

D-CLONE
From Japan, we've managed to sort out a one off UK date (possibly the only ever?) for D-Clone as part of their world tour this Autumn. For those unaware, D-Clone are pretty much the leaders of the current 'noise not music' movement, releasing record after record of ultra blown out, ultra distorted but memorable hardcore punk. They are also unstoppable live. Miss this at your peril.

Also playing will be:

ENDLESS GRINNING SKULLS from Nottinghmam

SKIPLICKERS from Sheffield

I LIKE BUGS from London

The P.L.F will be providing the noise between bands.

Wednesday 17th October
The Grosvenor, 17 Sidney Street, Stockwell, London
Nearest tube - Stockwell or Brixton

8:00 doors

£8.00 entry. (Yes, I know this is more than we usually charge to a gig, but we are having to pay for flights, work permits and transport for the touring band.)

As there has been a lot of interest and requests, I'm going to do advance tickets for this gig, which are available from http://www.staticshockrecords.com/distro 








*Thursday 18th: Mad Chaos Disease Present*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5
With:

Saturnine (witches sabbath, doom/crust)
Slow Plague (doom metal)
Falling Down(hardcore punk)
https://www.facebook.com/events/282922275142541

*Friday 19th: Club Integral present "The Corridor Of Uncertainty"*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5/3
With:

Kay Grant
Horseless Headmen
Bermuda Triangle Test Engineers
Daniel Merrill (ex-Flowers of Evil, Dead Rat Orchestra)
plus DJ Jules Webbcore and Rucksack Cinema


Spoiler: full promo blurb



Kay Grant is a vocalist and free improviser whose work is informed by experience in a range of styles including jazz, opera, rock and pop. Considering the voice as an instrumental component rather than a privileged expressive vehicle, she uses her far reaching vocal range along with a wealth of stylistic elements, tones, colours and noises, playing with imagination, energy and sensitivity.
Discovering the avant garde and free improvisation, she became increasingly drawn to contemporary music and composition, and began a series of collaborations with a range of downtown New York figures – including performances of Cobra and free improv group workouts with John Zorn, recordings and live appearances with Elliott Sharp’s Carbon and combinations with instrumentalists such as cellist Fred Lonberg-Holm and percussionist Michael Evans.
Kay’s vocal talents were aided and abetted by playing electric bass in both improvising groups and rock bands, including the infamous underground industrial project Missing Foundation and the free jazz power noise trio Fihi Ma Fihi, recording and peforming at various venues, festivals and several live radio sessions. But it was her vocal sense of adventure which was called upon by leftfield rock group Cop Shoot Cop, with whom she co-wrote and recorded the track Empires Collapse, touring with the band in the UK and on the Continent.
Through them she met the French rock band Deity Guns, joining the group for a tour across France and a recording with producer Lee Renaldo from Sonic Youth, for whom they opened at the Zenith in Paris. Signed to Cop Shoot Cop’s record label, Big Cat, they supported the band on tour throughout the Continent and the UK. Now settled in London, Kay continued playing bass with several bands including singer Pinkie Maclure’s Fingerfood, and writing her own songs for The Elements, with Silverfish drummer Stuart Watson.
http://www.kaygrant.com/

Horseless Headmen came into being in autumn 2011 when Grahame Painting joined forces with Roland H Bates on piano, Nick Cash on drum kit and percussion, Paul Taylor on trombone and the bass players Ivor Kallin and Karl Blake. Horseless Headmen's spontaneously composed soundscapes are dense yet spacious, a concretely abstract psychedelically sensitive and sometimes hilarious stream of avant-modal-electro-folk-punk-funk-house-grunge-postbop organised noise, between total onslaught and strategic respite.

Grahame Painting (guitar) also plays cello and percussion in Jerico Orchestra. He has played with, among others, Paul May, Tony Marsh, Mark Sanders, Steve Noble, Nick Stephens, Peter Marsh, John Corbett, Neil Metcalfe, Alan Wilkinson, Alison Blunt, Sharon Gal and the conceptual artist Kumiko Shimizu. He has twice been a member of the psychedelic-dub-pop collective Family Fodder and has performed with many dance, trip-hop, rock and experimental acts including Baby Fox, Rhys Chatham, Lena Fiagbe, Count Indigo, Atlantic Soul Machine, Daryl Hall, Principles of Soul, Maxi Jazz, Sonia, Noel McKoy, Robert Owens, Leila Arab, Officer!, Hermine Demoriane, A Popular History of Signs and The Passengers.

Roland H Bates (keyboard) studied with Leonard Hudson and Jack Pinches. He has performed with, among others, Billy Jenkins, Dedication Orchestra, Prime Porkestra, Alan Wilkinson, Steve Noble, Tim Hill, Jack Monck, the performance artist Rose English, Django Bates's Weeping Men, Delightful Precipice and Ntshuks Bonga. He contributed in 2004 to a performance of Erik Satie's piano monstrosity Vexations at the Barbican and has performed in bands assembled to accompany the international artists Andrew Hill, Sam Rivers, Hermeto Pascoal and Equal Interest (Joseph Jarman, Leroy Jenkins and Myra Melford). He is also pianist for Bitten by a Monkey, Nile Peppas's Twilight Sunrise and Dylan Bates's Waiting on Dwarfs, and is leader of Cryptic Coloration.

Paul Taylor (trombone) is the director of The Blowpipes Trombone Trio and the inventor of trombone poetry (trombonepoetry.com). He can also be heard with Roberto Pla's Latin Ensemble, Snowboy & The Latin Section, The Vintage Tea Dance Orchestra, Pete Williams and The Yiddish Twist Orchestra. He has played and recorded with Three Mustaphas Three, The Pogues, Chris McGregor's Brotherhood of Breath and Loose Tubes, among many others.

Karl Blake (bass guitar) is the multi-instrumentalist founding member and leader of the experimental-progressive post-punk bands Lemon Kittens and Shock Headed Peters. He continued to play with Danielle Dax in her solo career and has also performed with, among others, The Long Decline and Gaë Bolg and the Church of Fand.

Ivor Kallin (fretless bass) also plays violin and viola in the improvisation string trio Barrel, viola in the London Improvisers Orchestra and bass with Ya Basta. He writes and performs poetry as Ambrosia Rasputin and is the presenter of a show on Radio Resonance FM under the same name, as well as being half of 213TV, John Bissett being the other. He previously played bass with the London Electric Guitar Orchestra and Gorilla Pyke, the Glasgow improvisation rock band.

Nick Cash (drum kit and percussion) is also a member of The Lines, the acoustic experimental percussion outfit Echo City, Honkys with Humility and, occasionally, The Members. He also played in A Popular History of Signs, The Unmen, Big Pig, Thick Pigeon aka Stanton Miranda, PragVec and the electro-industrial pioneers Fad Gadget.

Horseless Headmen's first album, The Whole Nine Yards, is released on Monday 19 November on North Circular Records. Advance copies will be available at Club Integral.
http://www.northcircularrecords.com/

Bermuda Triangle Test Engineers
BTTE is the live/performance extension of the trio of sound artists who produce the BTTE radio programme for London’s radio arts station, Resonance104.4 fm, every Thursday 11pm – midnight. Howard Jacques’ The Bermuda Triangle has been a regular feature in various guises on Resonance104.4 fm for most of the station’s 10 year history. The trio is Melanie Clifford, Howard, Jacques & Nick Wilsdon.

Daniel Merrill - "A ferocious beast of discontent writhing against its tethers! A deeply scathing, musically satirical, and above all decadently irreverent romp through the boudoirs and fair grounds of our darkest imaginations. Think Elfman and Tiersen in a drunken bar brawl - and you might get close!" Last fm

DJ Jules Webbcore

Rucksack Cinema

http://clubintegral.wordpress.com/[/spoiler]

more at the next post


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 17, 2012)

*Saturday 20th: Oh Vanity All Nighter*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5
With:

Tea Street Band
The Theme
Mercury 13
Special DJ appearance: Jagz Kooner
+regular cooking soup DJs


Spoiler: full promo blurb



COOKING SOUP return to Brixton with a very Special OH! VANITY All-Nighter...

We are pleased to finally get the band we have been trying to book for nearly 2 years to play. Liverpool's TEA STREET BAND finally grace the soup stage. They truly are an amazing band and the write up below sums them up perfectly...

"....Remember the spirit of 88. Dole queues getting bigger, the Conservatives in power and class war on the streets.
But at the same time, shiiining out of the gloom, came the birth of Acid House. One of the most significant cultural movements of the 20th Century. Before corporate clubbing in faceless venues with bland promoters always looking at the bottom line, this was community and creativity and spirit.
Now the Tories are back and the number of unemployed is rising again, but thankfully for those of you too young to remember the first time round or those of you who should know better but don’t, we give you The Tea Street Band.
They are causing a minor riot every time they play. In the past few months they have organized a series of warehouse raves featuring classic Acid House sets with guest DJs such as Andy Carroll (Cream, The State) as well as modern contemporaries James Rand (Chibuku).
Tea Street Band are a bastard mutilation that in its most extreme combines 808 State with Doves and the gang mentality of The Happy Mondays and the grooves of the Charlatans
Their balaeric anthem ‘Fiesta’ is a already a massive hit with the disillusioned youth in Liverpool. A strange and heady concoction that is making their growing fanbase keep coming back for more.
Fuck me a real rock n roll band! This will be a hedonistic adventure to remember...."

LINK 

Given that people will be buzzing off the TSB, we thought we'd carry on the Party on till silly o'clock.

We are honoured that JAGZ KOONER is leaving his Studio to make a rare DJ appearance.

Jagz was in Sabres of Paradise back in the day and is known for his amazing remixes of The Charlatans, Primal Scream, Kasabian and Oasis. Rest assured the dancefloor will be bouncing (and not just Nico from the TSB).

As if thats all we give you....

Cooking Soup are putting a record out on glorious 7" and the very band who are supplying us with the tunes, MERCURY 13, are making their London Debut. M13 are one off Liverpools best kept secrets and their double A-side (Searchlight/Again,Again,Again) will appeal to those who appreciate the lost art of song writing. They have been compared to Weller,Shack, SFA and The Style council so am sure they will go down well with you all.

LINK 



Finally,South Londons finest Mod band THE THEME complete the bill. They have just played Pretty Green at the behest of the main man himself and are starting to pick up a lot of notice around the capital. Great tunes in the style of Mr Weller and the Rifles and a tremendous live show is guaranteed. They have a loyal fanbase already by all accounts.

LINK 



Shiiine DJ's as always complete the bill so expect all the quality anthems. CJ may finally be back as well !!!!

Get advance tickets as last soup sold out and we cant get you in if this is the case... £5 is a bargain as well

TICKETS:
https://www.theticketsellers.co.uk/tickets/oh-vanity-all-nighter/10022776



other post here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/oct-20th-oh-vanity-tea-street-band-and-jagz-kooner.299671/

*Sunday 21st: TTHC present: The Grosvenor Pong*
Starts: 2Pm onwards (I think) for ping pong, 6pm for the music
Door: £?
With:

Five Shitty Fingers
More Acoustic Goodness
short promo blurb:
Acoustic gig with performances from Duncan Redmonds, Alex-Wonk Unit, Ed Wenn/Shred, Barry's band and 5 shitty fingers PLUS Table tennis tournament. Oi Oi bring the pong!!!! All are welcome, ability no barrier, performance enhancing drugs encouraged, please enroll in TTHC if you wish to join in the tournament http://www.facebook.com/groups/410388085680239


should be this week covered, the rest another time.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 31, 2012)

today:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...und-brixton-stockwell-weds-31-october.300761/


----------

